

Welcome to Quora. Do Yourself a Favor & Slow Down. - ramanujam
http://www.quora.com/Lucretia-M-Pruitt/Welcome-to-Quora-Do-Yourself-a-Favor-Slow-Down

======
meterplech
While I really enjoy reading Quora and think that it has enormous potential,
this type of comment shows me why I don't think it can reach the mainstream.
Simply, the community is not meant for everyone. While Twitter also has a
small portion of people tweeting, Quora goes even further- towards generally
discouraging people outside of a small group of technically inclined giants in
the startup world. I don't know how they are going to spread that into other
fields in a way that continues to interest people when so much interaction
with the site is frowned upon.

~~~
badwetter
Agree completely. Didn't really like the tone of that post either. Pretty
presumptuous actually and condescending.

